

Nice HTML5/GLSL explosion demo - linhat
http://www.clicktorelease.com/code/perlin/explosion.html

======
georgespencer
Explanation of Perlin noise, for those who are unfamiliar (like me):
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Perlin_noise>

~~~
spite
Ken Perlin's page (<http://mrl.nyu.edu/~perlin/>) has a lot of interesting
resources and demos.

~~~
derpmeister
I love the shiny on this one:
<http://www.clicktorelease.com/code/perlin/lights.html>

------
bitwize
That is cool! Bruce Willis should be perpetually running from that in slow
motion.

~~~
spite
Not exactly running but it works :)
<https://twitter.com/thespite/status/219819201928503297>

~~~
bitwize
You win 100 internets.

------
luminarious
It's rather hypnotizing like that. I wouldn't mind having a fireball like that
as my desktop background. Never mind the resource usage and all that, because
this has character!

------
narad
The demo crashed my browser. Chrome 19. May be due to too much CPU resource
usage.

~~~
kalleboo
Interestingly, for me Chrome used less than 2% CPU (didn't show up in my top 5
apps), but it responded slowly, presumably due to the GPU being very busy.

